# Santa Cruz NOMAD - REVIEW (just added)



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

My Nomad..

Size: Medium
Top Tube: 22
Seat Tube: 70
Head Angle: 68 (depends on tire and fork choice) (mine is 67.5)
Bottom Bracket: 13.7 (depends on tire and fork choice)
Weight: 30.4 lbs.

Days ridden: 7 
Crashes: 7

Problems: 0, no problems yet. Since I'm 6'0 I think a large would be in order... The top tube is a bit short for my taste. A through axle option would be nice for those of us that are using the bike for aggressive DH/All Mountain riding.

The Nomad

Santa Cruz has built a bike that meets the needs of someone who would like to use the same ride for everything. Most of us have a plethora bikes for every style of riding; unfortunately we can't always take multiple bikes with us on trips. The Nomad allows us to have a bike that can handle everything, it is a cross between an XC race bike and a full on DH machine. Although the bike is not built specifically for either style of riding it can handle both extremes. The Nomad can be classified as an Aggressive Trail Bike and its geometry lends itself to almost any style of riding.

Sloping Top Tube:

Santa Cruz has scored with those of us that find it important to slam their seats on technical descents. Having a sloping top tube not only brings the center of gravity down a but it also gives you far more clearance to throw the bike from side to side without hitting your legs. While riding fast technical singletrack it is very important for a rider to move the bike from side to side without the top tube getting in the way. People use the term "flickable" when describing this phenomenon, I can say for sure that this frame has that attribute. It is very "flickable" and almost feels like you are riding an overgrown slalom bike with XC prowess. Hitting corners at speed seems easier when you have a sloping top tube; it just feels like you can get your body and center of gravity lower in the corners.

Cornering:

The shorter wheelbase allows for much quicker direction change, thus tight corners can be negotiated at higher speeds. Quick hops out of corners are much easier as well. The 67.5 degree head angle is steep enough to get your weight forward so that its easy negotiate high angle flat corners. Once again the 70 degree seat tube allows the rider to put the saddle all the way down to the frame for a more comfortable position. 

Climbing:

On the climbs the Nomad feels like a true XC rig. It is very stable while pedaling in the saddle and its also very easy to transfer your weight over the front of the bike when the climb gets steep. The seat tube allows the rider to utilize a full-length post for long climbs. The 70 degree seat tube makes for a comfortable ride while pedaling in the saddle. Other bikes in this category have very slack seat tubes which make it hard to pedal uphill. My bike feels very stable on the climbs, it sits down into the first 1/3 of travel and does not move much while on smooth ascents. If you happened to run into roots or logs on the way up the trail, the bike will soak them with no problem.

Descending: 

The Nomad's suspension set up is similar to other Santa Cruz designs such as the Blur and Blur 4x. Depending on how you set up your shock, will determine how the bike performs. I have a DHX Air on mine that has 200lbs in the main chamber and 80lbs in the boost valve. I weigh 185 lbs. My bike is set up for more of a high speed DH/Trail application. I ride trails that are very fast (in excess of 30 mph during most of the ride) with large hits. By hits I mean holes, rocks, railroad ties, logs, roots and jumps. 

Set up will vary based on personal preference, intended use and riding style. For Instance Mark Weir likes to run 40% sag in his shock. Mark Weighs 165. He runs 160lbs in the main chamber and 100 in the boost valve. People may choose to run a softer application like this for aggressive trail riding. It allows the rider to utilize more travel during the ride. Keep in mind if you set it up like this you will bottom out occasionally on larger hits. 

Jumping:

This bike is killer for jumping. Once again, it's low BB and sloping top tube make it easy to throw around in the air. Whether you are hitting dirt jumps or trail style hits the Nomad will perform. 


Written by Forrest
Additional info provided by Mark Weir.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Soooo....how does the suspension work?  

Sick ride holmes.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*suspension...*

I'll let you know as soon as I can... My ankle is all jacked up but I should have some info by next week...

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## crazyfreerider (Mar 22, 2005)

dam thats sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks about 150x better than the chrome one! That is one sexy bike. :drool: You gonna use her for mostly trail riding or all around fr/xc/dh/whatever type stuff?


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

awsome


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

i wonder how those hydroformed tubes compare to normal tubing, strength wise


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

damn i gotta agree that's a fackin FINE bike.
i want one...


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

when are you getting "SantaCruz" tattooed across your belly?


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

that looks way more slick and organic than the prior press kit/Sea Otter images we've seen (white powdercoated and polished alu). let us know how well it rides.


----------



## crazyfreerider (Mar 22, 2005)

when are they going to be on santa cruz's website


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

Can you put a coil on that rig? I have yet to hear a definitive answer on that one.

Sweet ride, BTW.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Trail Riding, DH/FR... anything!! it shuld be cool...*



COmtbiker12 said:


> That looks about 150x better than the chrome one! That is one sexy bike. :drool: You gonna use her for mostly trail riding or all around fr/xc/dh/whatever type stuff?


Thanks for the compliments... I will let you know what's up after I ride it...

Forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Strength...*



toyota kawasaki said:


> i wonder how those hydroformed tubes compare to normal tubing, strength wise


I'm not sure but I've heard they are very strong...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Yes, you can get a Coil... Weir is running his with a....*

DHX coil... It has an 8.5 eye to eye... I bet it would be really nice with one.

thanks


----------



## A-team (Dec 20, 2004)

*Me gusta*

shes perdy


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Dec 19, 2003)

With a coil, IMO (and mine only) that would be the PERFECT bike. Then again, Intense has a 6.6 on the way. Seems as though SC is first to market with any new VPP genre of bike. Maybe that is part of the licensing deal... who knows. 

You must be the first Nomad owner in the whole damn world.


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

_AMAZING BIKE!!!! how did you get one? _


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

efing 31 pounds...wow. that is light what are all the components


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

mentawais said:


> _AMAZING BIKE!!!! how did you get one? _


Umm...thats Forrest. Hes sponsored by Santa Cruz.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Mentawais... I'm not sure why they....*

let me have one at such an early stage... I think it may be because I usually break all my stuff. Anyway, I'm super stoked to have it!

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Shiver me... Here is the component list...*

Medium Ano Grey Nomad, Fox 36, Fox DHX Air, King Headset, WTB Dual Duty Wheelset, Thomson Stem, Easton Monkey Bar 31.8, XO drivetrain, Truvativ GXP crank with a triple, XT front der, Thomson Post, WTB Shadow V Stealth Saddle, WTB Mutanor 2.4 rear, Weirwolf 2.5 front, Hayes Mag disc brakes...

I think that is it...

Thanks, Forrest


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> Medium Ano Grey Nomad, Fox 36, Fox DHX Air, King Headset, WTB Dual Duty Wheelset, Thomson Stem, Easton Monkey Bar 31.8, XO drivetrain, Truvativ GXP crank with a triple, XT front der, Thomson Post, WTB Shadow V Stealth Saddle, WTB Mutanor 2.4 rear, Weirwolf 2.5 front, Hayes Mag disc brakes...
> 
> I think that is it...
> 
> Thanks, Forrest


thanks...running tubeless will get it to 30 pounds ...*WOW* ...if that can hold up to abuse


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

One can safely conclude after seeing pictures of it in White, that this ol' color looks mighty fine indeed. Nice bike!

Whats the saddle may I ask? It looks a little beefier than a SLR but a little less stout in contrast to the other WTBs I've seen.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> thanks...running tubeless will get it to 30 pounds ...*WOW* ...if that can hold up to abuse


 I bet it can, seems like it'll be tough competing with this and the new Enduros.


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn, like something straight outta MOMA...Truly a work of art. Looks like I'll be waiting til '06 to get my grubby lil' mitts on one.


----------



## ironhorsebike1 (Dec 5, 2004)

that's a really sick bike. looks much better than i thought it would. have fun on that thing.
nice.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*Nice Pictures, but...*

I think we're going to have to get you to a fisheye lens anonymous meeting.

That first photo is super cool.

People are asking about hydoform tubing. It's supposed to be both lighter and stronger. And maybe more importantly - ithe hydroform parts supposedly cost less to manufactuer. That should mean cheaper and better bikes for all of us. That's what they say, anyway.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> I think we're going to have to get you to a fisheye lens anonymous meeting.
> 
> That first photo is super cool.
> 
> People are asking about hydoform tubing. It's supposed to be both lighter and stronger. And maybe more importantly - ithe hydroform parts supposedly cost less to manufactuer. That should mean cheaper and better bikes for all of us. That's what they say, anyway.


 The hydroform looks pretty damn cool at times as well... and in certain colors.


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

Whats the top tube length. Head angle, and bottom bracket height?
Curious ya know!
Thanks, M.C. Yeh, that is nicer than what I was expecting.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Angles Etc... I will take measurements tomorrow...*

and give you the skinny...

Thanks, Forrest


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Photo-John said:


> That first photo is super cool.


That's what I was thinking.....but I don't know nuthin' about photos, so I was glad to hear PJ say it first.

Cool bike.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Santa Cruz's are hot **** thats for sure.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> and give you the skinny...
> 
> Thanks, Forrest


you Should take some more pictures 
 . that color looks much much much much better than the white and polished ones.


----------



## Yoshimura (Jan 16, 2004)

wow..that is a nice ride..!!! i really need an all mountain bike...i got a 2000 cannondale jekyll 600 and its quite shitty especially with the head shock!! but i just bought myself an IH Sunday factory..so i guess it will be the end of this year that i will be getting an all moutain bike..
and the Nomad is defn on top of my list...
but sick ride!!! how did u get it so quickly? i tried to order a v10 and got the sunday instead as it was taking ages to arrive!!!
like pictures as well

KC


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

what the hell thompson stem is that? i thought i was gonna need their 6 bolt bmx stem. is it out to the public yet?


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*More photos... I will take more photos this afternoon...*

I'll try to get some detailed ones.

Thanks


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*Wow!*

Holy! That is sex on 2 wheels. Must resist the urge to sell off stuff to own one. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

Very nice Forrest. I liked the white, but yours looks even better. I'll be looking forward to a ride report.
picture request: closeup, non-drive side, BB area. Gracias.

BTW: how did you jack up your ankle?


----------



## gwm (Nov 20, 2004)

*pc gray*



moff_quigley said:


> Holy! That is sex on 2 wheels. Must resist the urge to sell off stuff to own one. Simply gorgeous.


thats the best color i've seen on the nomad so far! that bike freaking rocks bro! let us know how she rides...

looks like my heckler's got a year left to live... enter the nomad


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow, that looks great. The polished version looks downright hideous but that's very.. understated. Sweet!


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you measure the following for me;

BB Height
Wheelbase
Chainstay length
Effective TT length


Thanks


----------



## robsetsfire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Rear Brake*

Every Nomad I have seen set up has seemed to have a 6in rear rotor. I don't want to get into a debate about not needing more than 6 since I'm sure you don't really. I just happen to have a 7in M4 and am wondering if I am going to have to buy a new rear brake if I get a Nomad.

Will a 7 or 8in rear brake rotor fit on that frame?

Thanks


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

That is an AWESOME bike dude! im so jealous!!! Let us know how it rides!


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Aug 20, 2004)

Always thought the bike was FUUUUUUUUUGLY...till I saw this one. SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!! Definately a better color choice than what they released to press so far. Anyone have a clue what a frame is gonna cost yet? I love my Heckler and I spec'd it out lovely. If any change was to happen, it'll prob be just be frame and any little thing I break till then.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Stem...*

That is the new Thomson 31.8 X4 stem...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Nick, I jumped that creek gap....*

in Santa Cruz and came off sideways... I tried to put my foot down to keep me upright but it didn't work... No biggie though, it could be worse!

thanks,Forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*It will fit an 8in rear for sure dude... I just wanted to save...*

the weight...

thanks,


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Nice bikey.

What about tire width?


----------



## MannyECG (Jul 4, 2004)

*Killer Bike...*

That is a sick looking bike bro!!! I can't wait to get my hands on one next year! I currently ride a VP Free and I'm very satisfied with the Santa Cruz craftsmanship and the VPP suspension.

Have fun on that!!!

More pics please!!!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Pics of the thomson stem here:
 https://www.lhthomson.com/gallery/50x4c_1280.jpg

https://www.lhthomson.com/gallery/50x4b_1280.jpg

https://www.lhthomson.com/gallery/50x4a_1280.jpg

 
Get well soon Forrest. BTW...congrats on getting the cover shot of this month's Mountain Bike - how much did you have to pay them?


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

The photos of the chrome bike at Sea Otter made me want to yack, but now its growing on me. (Like a tumor, maybe). The grey is WAY nicer than the chrome (or the white for that matter).

Sweet bike!


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*It has a super wide rear end... It will fit up to a 2.8 I'm...*

sure...

Thanks



e[I said:


> o]Nice bikey.
> 
> What about tire width?


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> sure...
> 
> Thanks


Hey Forrest, who is that person in the pics? He looks familiar to me. I've seen him in the shop in the back of Walnut Creek Performance Bike.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

STrackMike said:


> Hey Forrest, who is that person in the pics? He looks familiar to me. I've seen him in the shop in the back of Walnut Creek Performance Bike.


 Fast new kid on the block - Ryan Condrashoff


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Luc is right... That is non other than Ryan Re....*

Condrashoff... Hanging out!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Slayer77 said:


> Anyway, let me know what you think!!!


*Lust...*

By the time these are out, it may be time to replace the Blur and the Bullit.

Thanks for posting the pics, looking forward to seeing more.

~~~~~~~~~~~

How has your VP Free been working for you?

BTW, how come you aren't joining the rest of the MTBR crew on the FFTF road trip?


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Craig... Dude.. The Free works killer, I friggin love it!*

I can't go this weekend man, although I would love it!

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## dmananderson (May 9, 2004)

that is one sweet bike. i wonder how the DHX air will work. have fun on it


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey, we need some specs. I want to know Head angle, top tube lenght, bottom bracket height, seat tube angle. If you can or know. I love the welds. Does the design of the top tube seem visually strange when you are riding it or do you not notice?
Thanks, M.C.


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

One more Question, How easy is it to flick the bike from one side to the other. With the shock being so high I would think it wouldnt be that great, but your the one with the bike.
Thanks, M.C.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*MC... I don't have all the specs but the HT is 67.5 with..*

a 2.4 Mutano Raptor in the rear and a 2.3 weirwolf in the front. TT is 22.5, but I will measure again. Not sure of BB and ST, I will measure today. I didn't notice the TT when pedaling around my court.

Thanks



M.C. said:


> Hey, we need some specs. I want to know Head angle, top tube lenght, bottom bracket height, seat tube angle. If you can or know. I love the welds. Does the design of the top tube seem visually strange when you are riding it or do you not notice?
> Thanks, M.C.


----------



## STP (Jan 22, 2004)

Damn Forrest you are such a rockstar. That bike looks awsome! You always have the best toys.


----------



## Gregory (Aug 5, 2004)

*Sick*

SICK! That thing looks SO good, and no doubt it will ride awesome!


----------



## hearnoevil (Apr 23, 2005)

swwwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! haha, this bike sure is getting a lot of attention! it is prurdy though.


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*Forrest bike drove me crazy*

hey guys , right now i'm puzzle ...my little drama; last year i was looking out for new trail bike, i was tired of heavy IH SGS expert harsh suspension feeling , my choice was FOES INFERNO (with titanium coil , floating brake), after 5 month in waiting it will arrive next week here in Brazil ...but after i had read some MTBR foruns i realized that VPP design is the best to kind of rides i do( very technical rocky downhill) then comes Forrest bike , 5 pound lighter than inferno , stunning sexy machine ...i gonna to let INFERNO frame in the store to sell, save all money as i can ( no sashimis,no party , no new surfboard ever good weed) to a buy a NOMAD and wait another 5 month of course  , it's my dream come true bike!!!!!


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

Sweet bike Forest!!!!


we regular folk, aren't suppose to see those in production till fall right? anyone heard? I've been meaning to ask our rep just haven't thought about it while I was on the phone with him.


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats a sweet bike. Would it be good for 4X? Maybe take off that triple and put on two ring with bashguard? I think the hyrdoformed tubing looks sweet,especially in that colour


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*MORE PHOTOS of the NOMAD!!!!!*

We took about 10 more photos for you folks... Let me know what you think...

Thanks,forrest


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*More photos...*

Here you go...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*More....*

More....


----------



## Gregory (Aug 5, 2004)

photos are sick man!


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Your fisheye lens makes my eyes hurt but the frame looks awesome! Some bizarrely large welds on that rear end near the linkage, though.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

Forrest thanks for that last pic on the non-drive dropout. that Nomad is full of nice design details. the folks at SCB should be proud.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Angles Etc....*

Head angle 67.5, Wheelbase 43.5, Top Tube 22.5, BB height 13.5.... Everything seems pretty darn cool! Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

*JM soon?*

Hey Forrest,

When will you be testing that at JM?? I'd like to check it out sometime...
Let's ride.
Rolfe

ps congrats on the sea otter dh, you were flying....


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Those welds may be due to the fact that this is a....*

Prototype frame...

Here is a photo of Mark Weir's, he has taken it on a few spins already!!!

Thanks,Forrest


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

how did u get 1 so quick? does the top tube become a bugger with the man marbles ? looks like a great spot to park them for a milisecond of pain


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Rolfe, I should be good to ride next week dude... My..*

Ankle is healing fast!

Thanks for the note on Sea Otter, I had a really good time down there but a bad run... No worries though, next year!

Thanks,Forrest



Katana said:


> Hey Forrest,
> 
> When will you be testing that at JM?? I'd like to check it out sometime...
> Let's ride.
> ...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Top tube...*

I don't think so man, it doesn't feel any higher than a regular top tube. think it just looks like that because of the shape. I'm not sure why I got one so soon, I have some good buddies at SC.

Thanks



bighitboy said:


> how did u get 1 so quick? does the top tube become a bugger with the man marbles ? looks like a great spot to park them for a milisecond of pain


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

*Size*



Slayer77 said:


> Head angle 67.5, Wheelbase 43.5, Top Tube 22.5, BB height 13.5.... Everything seems pretty darn cool! Can't wait to ride it!


I don't recall you stating what size frame this is? Based on the TT# I'd say it's a "medium" correct? Might be a little slack for the riding I do...but I still want one. SC=Hammer hit nail on head.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*It is a medium....*

You could make the headangle change with a twist of a knob on the 36... The TALAS travel adjuster on the 36 works really well..

Thanks,Forrest



moff_quigley said:


> I don't recall you stating what size frame this is? Based on the TT# I'd say it's a "medium" correct? Might be a little slack for the riding I do...but I still want one. SC=Hammer hit nail on head.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Katana said:


> Hey Forrest,
> 
> When will you be testing that at JM?? ....


Never evidently. I was considering it initially as my next frame, but the BB height is too low (and the wait too long obviously). I've been riding a 6" travel frame with a 13.3" BB, this is already a damn-low BB for that much travel and I have to be carefull to not bang my pedals on rocks, but 13.5 for 6.5" of travel is just too low. I was expecting more like 13.75-14" or so, given the travel. I don't want an excessively high BB, but 13.5 is too low IMO for that much travel. That top tube is a little short for me as well. I can see where the bike is short, it's in the front end. The 43.5" wheelbase is a little short for my tastes (I prefer around 43.75-44, and with the short top tube, I'd bet that it has ~16.75" chainstays. The shorter front end is probably what keeps it from being more like a 44" wheelbase.

Not dissing the bike, but I'm very particular when it comes to geometry, so take it with a grain of salt. It looks like an impressive bike and I'll try to bum one off someone in the future for a little ride. Nice to see SC filling the "gap".


----------



## C88 (Jul 27, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> Medium Ano Grey Nomad, Fox 36, Fox DHX Air, King Headset, WTB Dual Duty Wheelset, Thomson Stem, Easton Monkey Bar 31.8, XO drivetrain, Truvativ GXP crank with a triple, XT front der, Thomson Post, WTB Shadow V Stealth Saddle, WTB Mutanor 2.4 rear, Weirwolf 2.5 front, Hayes Mag disc brakes...
> 
> I think that is it...
> 
> Thanks, Forrest


Pedals, please?

Looking for some decent flats...


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nobody noticed I guess........*

- Weir's bike has an 8 inch rotor on the back.
I remember that question being asked quite a bit.....

Sooooper slick rig Forrest, enjoy!


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Before any moron asks, "why is there a suspension seatpost on a full suspension bike?", it's a gravity dropper seatpost. You can raise or drop the saddle 3 inches, on the fly. They kick ass!


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Renegade said:


> You can raise or drop the saddle 3 inches, on the fly. They kick ass!


My wife wants one.........I can't imagine why?


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]My wife wants one.........I can't imagine why?


Because she won't have a saddle attached to the end?


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Because she won't have a saddle attached to the end?


Dammit! I knew there was a motive..........


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Correction BB Height is 13.7.....*

Thanks



C88 said:


> Pedals, please?
> 
> Looking for some decent flats...


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Truvativ Flats dude... They are killer!*

thanks,



C88 said:


> Pedals, please?
> 
> Looking for some decent flats...


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

very sick, but can you not get black zip ties? otherwise orgasmic.


----------



## freeriderizzle (Mar 21, 2005)

That bike is fugly.

I'll keep my Intense 5.5.

Did Santa Cruz just hire some newbie kid designer who just graduated from the Design Center???

It reminds me of those concept drawings that never make it to production.
Some one was high on crack when they gave the "green light" to produce that bike.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Only had white...*

sucks.



flatulentfox said:


> very sick, but can you not get black zip ties? otherwise orgasmic.


----------



## k1dude (Oct 16, 2004)

*Porn.*

I get a chubby every time I look at those photos.


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

Note that only the 50mm version looks like that. All others have a more or less rounded body between the clamps.



Slayer77 said:


> That is the new Thomson 31.8 X4 stem...


----------



## hearnoevil (Apr 23, 2005)

freeriderizzle said:


> That bike is fugly.
> 
> I'll keep my Intense 5.5.
> 
> ...


 It's just a bike buddy, calm down. The frame follows the same looks as the v10, and I think it looks good with the rest of their line up. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*I Know It's Only Rock'n Roll ...[/*

because i like it!!! i will buy one


----------



## hearnoevil (Apr 23, 2005)

That's the spirt!


----------



## hearnoevil (Apr 23, 2005)

ewww...


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Slayer77 said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I can... My ankle is all jacked up but I should have some info by next week...
> 
> Thanks,Forrest


No wonder I haven't been seeing you up in JM!

Think the WTB reducers will work with that stem? Judd made me some custom 25.4 carbon bars, so I ain't switchin any time soon, but I likee that stem!

-ChuckD


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*I'm not sure dude...*

It should though... How have you been?



imridingmybike said:


> No wonder I haven't been seeing you up in JM!
> 
> Think the WTB reducers will work with that stem? Judd made me some custom 25.4 carbon bars, so I ain't switchin any time soon, but I likee that stem!
> 
> -ChuckD


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Slayer77 said:


> It should though... How have you been?


Been Good. Had some good times on Cinderella last week. More jumps! You know anything about those?

That new bike'll probly do good there! WHen you gunna be back up there?


----------



## k1dude (Oct 16, 2004)

*OK, let me rephrase.*



hearnoevil said:


> ewww...


Damn! Hot bike! Me want bad!


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

mentawais said:


> hey guys , right now i'm puzzle ...my little drama; last year i was looking out for new trail bike, i was tired of heavy IH SGS expert harsh suspension feeling , my choice was FOES INFERNO (with titanium coil , floating brake), after 5 month in waiting it will arrive next week here in Brazil ...but after i had read some MTBR foruns i realized that VPP design is the best to kind of rides i do( very technical rocky downhill) then comes Forrest bike , 5 pound lighter than inferno , stunning sexy machine ...i gonna to let INFERNO frame in the store to sell, save all money as i can ( no sashimis,no party , no new surfboard ever good weed) to a buy a NOMAD and wait another 5 month of course  , it's my dream come true bike!!!!!


I might be interested in that inferno....PM me if you really want to sell....


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*I'll be riding again next week... I just need to let my...*

ankle heal for a few more days. Jumps??? Hmmmmm.... I wouldn't know anything about that. Let's try to hookup!

Thanks dude...

Forrest



imridingmybike said:


> Been Good. Had some good times on Cinderella last week. More jumps! You know anything about those?
> 
> That new bike'll probly do good there! WHen you gunna be back up there?


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

Slayer77, When should you get healed up enough to test the Nomad. Sux that you are hurt. Ben there too many times myself. Anyway, Heal up soon. We all want to Know the capabilities of this bike. Is this bike easily flickable from side to side is this bike, and do you think the Bottom bracket Height is really too low for the amount of travel. Too many Heckler owners have complained about this issue. I personally am desiding between this and an 05 Enduro. Both seem Great!
Take Care!
M.C.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Saw my first wild Nomad yesterday. Strapped to the back of a Volvo SUV  That rig is prolly gonna see some hard riding


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

dscot420 said:


> Saw my first wild Nomad yesterday. Strapped to the back of a Volvo SUV  That rig is prolly gonna see some hard riding


hey man, those Rails-to-Trails and paved suburban paths really test the bike's ability to handle flat terrain, which is a VERY important feature of what the Nomad was designed to do, I'm sure.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*That is so funny dude... Was it Black?*

Thanks,Forrest



dscot420 said:


> Saw my first wild Nomad yesterday. Strapped to the back of a Volvo SUV  That rig is prolly gonna see some hard riding


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

Slayer77 said:


> Here you go...


Is that Devlins crotch you've bequeathed to us?

And his kid as well, I assume.

Let's ride!


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*dscot420... That Black Volvo belongs to Rob Roskopp...*

He owns Santa Cruz Bicycles... His bike sees some action occasionally...

thanks,Forrest



imridingmybike said:


> Is that Devlins crotch you've bequeathed to us?
> 
> And his kid as well, I assume.
> 
> Let's ride!


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

dscot420... That Black Volvo belongs to Rob Roskopp...

Kind of figured that's who it might have been. Still cracked me up


----------



## vanair (Apr 15, 2005)

so have you rode it yet or what. whats the first impression. stick with it or back to the drawing boards. i am very excited about the bike, chomping at the bit you could say. please pass us some more news


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Vanair...*

I've ridden the bike 3 times now dude... I will do a write up and submit it to this post. All I can say is the bike is unreal dude... It handles like a slalom bike but decends like a DH rig. I will go into more detail in the review. It should be up in a day or so...

thanks,Forrest



vanair said:


> so have you rode it yet or what. whats the first impression. stick with it or back to the drawing boards. i am very excited about the bike, chomping at the bit you could say. please pass us some more news


----------



## le_alex (May 11, 2005)

Slayer77 said:


> I've ridden the bike 3 times now dude... I will do a write up and submit it to this post. All I can say is the bike is unreal dude... It handles like a slalom bike but decends like a DH rig. I will go into more detail in the review. It should be up in a day or so...
> 
> thanks,Forrest


Hi forrest,

First of all thanks for thoses very nice pics, i love it  
It seems to be the real all-around mtb, but i've got a question:
Do you think it could also be riden (driven? sorry don't know the right word  ) hard, with quite big jumps (occasionally; approx. 5 meters)? Is it strong enough ?
Because i want to ride hard in dh, jump everywhere i can (but not frequently), and also go up to the hills (go at the top in order to get down, because in my country we got to pedal a lot before a dh).

So as you can see, i want a bike wich is the best compromise and the Nomad got many advantages (vpp,quite big travel, SC quality,..), but the strentgness on jumps is the only is the only last brake for me to buy it 

->If i got it i'll put the new Marzocchi 66 (2006 model with lower crown than the 05 model), i tell you that to give you an idea of my "supposed" setup 

THX, alex


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nice...*

...Looks like they delt with that protrusion issue that the VP frees had at the BB shell, making it a pain to face. I'll have to stick w my Bullit for now. Any idea on retail $ ?


----------



## burninator (May 28, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> He owns Santa Cruz Bicycles... His bike sees some action occasionally...
> 
> thanks,Forrest


Roskopp was the skatin man back in the 80's.
When I was a kid get so stoked to go to the local skate shop and see what the 
new Roskopp board would look like. I think that there were 5 or 6 decks in this series.


----------



## MTBdave (Apr 13, 2005)

whered you get it and how much it cost you?


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

Slayer 77! Where is your review of the Nomad? Ive been wanting to know what you really thought about this bike. R.C. at Mountian bike Action seems to think it is more of a xc bike and not as strong as a Spec. 05 Enduro. These are the 2 bikes Im considering. So, what is your oppinion?
Thanks,
M.C..


----------



## RubberSideUp (Feb 16, 2005)

> Roskopp was the skatin man back in the 80's.
> When I was a kid get so stoked to go to the local skate shop and see what the
> new Roskopp board would look like. I think that there were 5 or 6 decks in this series.


I had the Roskopp with the big eye ball on the bottom. It was red I think. Wish I spent more time on the bike as kid instead of the board. I would probably be a better rider know.

I sure am tempted to trade in the Heckler this fall. That Nomad is darn perty!


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Please see the review on page 1....*

thanks


RubberSideUp said:


> I had the Roskopp with the big eye ball on the bottom. It was red I think. Wish I spent more time on the bike as kid instead of the board. I would probably be a better rider know.
> 
> I sure am tempted to trade in the Heckler this fall. That Nomad is darn perty!


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank god this is a sticky. I didn't think the world would survive without another 6" trail bike. Just in time to keep me from committing suicide. Thanks mtbr.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Would you like to see a different review?*

Thank you,

Forrest



Jm. said:


> Thank god this is a sticky. I didn't think the world would survive without another 6" trail bike. Just in time to keep me from committing suicide. Thanks mtbr.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

*Great review*



Slayer77 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Forrest


I enjoyed the review! Thanks Forrest

Ignore Jm, just another one of those easily jaded post whores


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Right on! Thanks dude...*

Forrest



dpdsurf said:


> I enjoyed the review! Thanks Forrest
> 
> Ignore Jm, just another one of those easily jaded post whores


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Slayer77 said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Forrest


I thought this was good thread.

I didn't think this was anywhere near deserving "sticky" status.

There's actually an entire area of this website devoted to "reviews".


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Well...... when i first saw the Nomad in white and polished frames, I thought that it looked yuck.

But that colour is nice, and the bike sorta grows on you.

I sure would like to get a ride on one... 


R.


----------



## Slayer77 (Jan 13, 1998)

*Thanks for the heads up....*

Forrest



Jm. said:


> I thought this was good thread.
> 
> I didn't think this was anywhere near deserving "sticky" status.
> 
> There's actually an entire area of this website devoted to "reviews".


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

RubberSideUp said:


> Wish I spent more time on the bike as kid instead of the board. I would probably be a better rider know.


Sometimes I think that, but I wouldn't be as good of a snowboarder now. I wish my knees could still hack the skateboard though.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hey, Jm, SC envy?*



Jm. said:


> I thought this was good thread.
> 
> I didn't think this was anywhere near deserving "sticky" status.
> 
> There's actually an entire area of this website devoted to "reviews".


LOL!...now I'm just pulling your leg, but your comment brings up something interesting about SC bikes that we were talking about at our shop the other day. SC does seem to have developed a mystique or charisma in its bike line that may or may not be deserved. After discussing it somewhat, we came to the conclusion that perhaps they seem to offer a model for almost every need at a price point and quality level that other companies have a hard time competing with. Now you know me well enough to know that although I own a couple of SC bikes, I'd jump ship in a heartbeat for an equal or better quality bike at a good value...after all there are some other very good bikes being supplied today. SC does, however, seem to have hit upon a good strategy in their bike line that has provided a decently durable and innovative series of bikes at a very competitive price. Offering some color choice has also seemed to be a smart move on their part. No, this isn't a hymn to the glory of SC, just some things that came up in some discussions about why there seems to be an inordinate amount of interest in many of the SC bikes. Even before the apparent blossoming success of the VPP line, SC had taken a very simple single pivot design and established a decent amount of respect with it. Now with the VPP series, they seem to have grabbed another brass ring. I've ridden two VPP bikes now (the Blur and VP Free) and I must agree that it is an impressive, good working design. It's funny how some companies seem to make good decisions when they reach a fork in the road of technology change.

Oh, on your comment about "another 6 inch bike"...this seems to be the defining point in bike type, design, and weight that provides the most bike for most people in most riding situations. On our annual Moab trip that we just returned from, I found myself to be "over-biked" for this trip. I'm probably going to back off a bit from the 7" big hit bike for trail riding mode that I've been into lately. Perhaps I'm too old to continue pedaling 36 and 41 pound bikes up and down the trails of Moab now in my advanced years...LOL! The Nomad is looking like a good compromise for the way and type of terrain that I like to ride.


----------



## mace2 (May 3, 2004)

Good review, though it reads more like an ad for Santa Cruz.

I know you just got the bike, but are there any things you're not so thrilled about?


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

hey ryan!


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Why is there a bolt in a place that can't even pivot?










Just about every single one of us who likes riding uphill and then bombing DH will be having wet dreams about this bike!!!

This sucker is going to cost over $5000 easily, but on the other hand, it can do the Job of 3 bikes, AM, FR and DH.

I've always been a big fan of shorter wheel bases (for flickability). This bike is sure setting a new standard. A 33 lb bike that can huck anything in sight and still rail a hairpin turn? Unreal! Talk about the Ultimate MOAB rig!


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Why is there a bolt in a place that can't even pivot?


Because it has replaceable dropouts instead of replaceable der. hanger.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Because it has replaceable dropouts instead of replaceable der. hanger.


Ahh nice. I didn't notice the second bolt, looked welded there.

The welds on that bike are freakin beautiful!


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

See pics of the Blur drop out for more detail of a similar design.


----------



## Joe_T (Aug 23, 2004)

Whether this is just a Santa Cruz advertisement or not I don't care. I have to try/buy one


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

I gotta say, again, that ano grey is way better looking than the polished and white versions I saw. I thought the Blur LT was tempting, but after reading this....


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

There was a Nomad at the race I went to this weekend. I had a quick spin on it and it felt really nice. Felt funny to ride at first but that was because I had just jumped off my IH Sunday...a rather different bike really. Didn't get to go on any trails .....just bunnyhopping round the carpark unfortunately but its a really nice looking bike...... It had the anodized finish which, to me looks far nicer than the polished finish in some of the magazines........


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

markfield1977- What do you mean by the bike feeling funny. Funny wierd or different. This is one bike that im seriously considering. What size did you ride and what did it have on it, Im curious about the fox van36 with this bike or a 66 with the lower crown. I havent tried a vpp bike yet so how does this differ from what you currently ride? Do you think this bike can really handle some abuse or not? Im hard on bikes. Thanks M.C.


----------



## markfielding1977 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hiya M.C. 
When I said "Felt funny to ride at first but that was because I had just jumped off my IH Sunday...a rather different bike really"..... I meant that it felt different. I had been racing my IH Sunday all weekend, which is purely designed for Downhill racing......and when I got a chance to jump on the Nomad and take it for a quick spin, it certainly felt a lot different...but then again I'd expect it to....... It is certainly more of a trail bike (again this is what it seems to be designed for). When I say different...I don't mean in a bad way!!!!!!! The bike certainly felt pretty solid (not that I got to do anything technical on it). As you can see from the picture, the bike had Manitou Nixons on it (this is probably due to the fact the the Japanese distributors for SC also distribute Manitou!!!) so I can't really comment on the Fox 36's!!!!!!! Not sure what size the bike was but guessing it was a small as most bikes that come to Japan are!!! (I had to specially order my Sunday!!!!)...
Sorry I couldn't be any more helpful.....
Cheers
Mark


----------



## M.C. (Oct 19, 2004)

Markfield 1977, or anyone else for that matter, is the Nomad as burley of a bike as the 05 Enduro seems to be? I saw on the SC web site that one can mate a triple clamp to it. Just wandering how strong this bike really is, or isnt. 
Thanks M.C.


----------



## slick (Sep 8, 2004)

how does the suspension work?
does it feel smooth, hard .. ?


----------



## ladge (Jan 15, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Before any moron asks, "why is there a suspension seatpost on a full suspension bike?", it's a gravity dropper seatpost. You can raise or drop the saddle 3 inches, on the fly. They kick ass!


LOL! No way man, it's a suspension seatpost with adjustable dampning on the handlebars...


----------



## eternal126 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Uhmm......NICE!!*



Slayer77 said:


> My Nomad..
> 
> Size: Medium
> Top Tube: 22
> ...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

eternal126 said:


> You know the weight on it?





Slayer77 said:


> Weight: 30.4 lbs.


.....


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

*Santa Cruz Sponsered Rider*

That does sound like it's a killer bike. I saw a prototype being ridden around UCSC a few times.

fwiw....It would really help potential buyers if you let them know that you're sponsered by Santa Cruz Bikes. I would expect a review by a sponsered rider to hold as much weight as a review by a magazine that accepts large advertising dollars from the company that produced the bike.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Forrest, Thanks for writing this up and taking all those photos.

Are there any photos available of Nomads in other colours?

(I emailed Scott @ SC to see if he has any also.)


----------



## ihatebikes (Feb 10, 2004)

That creek gap is deceptively far. Are you riding again yet? 
Thanks for the tip on the Canon 20D. It's a sweet camera. I'm still figuring it out..

PS. Your Nomad looks pretty sweet..

www.ihatebikes.net



Slayer77 said:


> in Santa Cruz and came off sideways... I tried to put my foot down to keep me upright but it didn't work... No biggie though, it could be worse!
> 
> thanks,Forrest


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Dude enough already.*



Slayer77 said:


> and give you the skinny...
> 
> Thanks, Forrest


Ok, super dude you got a cool new bike that you can jump. Your so cool, I wish I was as cool as you. I can't wait to smoke you on spindarella


----------



## DAM0 (Jun 19, 2005)

*whoops*

Donno what I'm doing...sorry
Bother stuffed up see below V V


----------



## DAM0 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ohhh its soooo nice.   
Yay the joys of living in the land down under. 
Won't see the bike for another 6 months at least. Then price will be converted to Australian Dollars + about $2000 more just because thats what they seem to do for all bike products here.


----------



## nebam (Jan 25, 2005)

*Chain slap?*

Forrest,

I test rode a Nomad over the weekend - yes, they've got a medium at Wheelworks in Belmont - trans blue and sweet!...

Anyway, I noticed a lot of chain slap when descending or landing a bunny-hop, have you noticed the same on your bike? I wonder if the chain was just too slack? I was in the middle ring.

Aside from that it was an amazing ride. Surprisingly light and a very plush ride. Seemed to climb well, even with just the Float R. Now if they only had it in my size....


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pretty Bike!*

Question: is there/will there be a place for a bottle/battery cage?

(Nitpicky, I know, but it's an important question for those of us who ride at night)


----------



## kiwidude (Oct 8, 2004)

*Ankle boy...*



Slayer77 said:


> ankle heal for a few more days. Jumps??? Hmmmmm.... I wouldn't know anything about that. Let's try to hookup!
> 
> Thanks dude...
> 
> Forrest


Forrest,

Hey, I rode with Rob on Sunday and he told me about the ankle...Hope you feel better soon. Are...or is it Our...or is it Ore (last fourth trivia) Anyway, are you going to be in Tahoe for the fourth with your lovely wife? The whole Nevitt family will be there again invading the Northstar home of our mutual friend (it's me Andrew). I rode with Rob the other day and he let me try out the Nomad...Even though it was set up for a rider who weighs about thirty pounds more than I do, I was really impressed with the way it rode; not just down the trial but up!! The thing can climb. It climbs like a 25 pound bike and he said it was about 31 pounds. The way it soaks up the bumps and yet still feels nimble, not like the 40 plus pound free ride bikes feel to me, I wish I had some cash to throw down on one.
Hope to see you up in Northstar for the fourth,
Andrew


----------



## vinny (Sep 30, 2004)

It's time to change my bike...Let's face it, it was not a matter of time but of money, as usal. Now that i can afford a new bike, i lend myself toward the free-ride/epic trail bikes, the one type that can bear a full day of up- and down-hills in the Alps. There are not so many options to choose: gemini, six pack and of course the nomad.

I'd prefer the last one. To the happy few who could ride on the nomad, i'd like to know something: due to bmx back ground I manual a lot while descending and like a lively bike. It seems that the nomad's chainstays - as well as in the whole SC line of vpp - are relatively longer than usual. Is the nomad easy to manual, to bunny-up despite the long chainstays?


----------



## bikerboooy (Jul 6, 2008)

lifer said:


> ...Looks like they delt with that protrusion issue that the VP frees had at the BB shell, making it a pain to face. I'll have to stick w my Bullit for now. Any idea on retail $ ?


I heard it was gonnna be 1850 $


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

???


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

why does the v10 and the nomad use the same shock eye length (8.75) when one is 165mm of travel while the other is 254mm?

Doesn't that suggest something about Joe's article in the Joe's Corner?


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

well, the nomad uses a 8.5x2.5 and the v10 uses 8.75x2.75.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

SJensen said:


> well, the nomad uses a 8.5x2.5 and the v10 uses 8.75x2.75.


good eye - guess my brain is tired - but still .25 difference in stroke isn't much when considering the difference in actual travel.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

bikerboooy said:


> I heard it was gonnna be 1850 $


Um, we've known this for about 3 years now

I remember when I first saw this thread. Triggered massive lust that ended when I finally got to ride one.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

DAM0 said:


> Ohhh its soooo nice.
> Yay the joys of living in the land down under.
> Won't see the bike for another 6 months at least. Then price will be converted to Australian Dollars + about $2000 more just because thats what they seem to do for all bike products here.


Don't forget the "This bike has SRAM on it" $80000000000 tax put on bikes in Australia 

We may have cool riding but its expensive here hey!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

WTF.......

Hardcore thread revival just to answer a MRSP we've known for 3 years?


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

slayer 77 

congratulations man. i have the same set up a medium nomad i am 5 foot 7" and had a 55mm stem on the front and found the cockpit a little tight as well. It felt like i was going to fall over the front of the bike sometimes, i put a 100mm stem and it feels perfect now. you can also try a thompson layback seat post but i have a feeling its better to keep your weight forward on the nomad as the front washes out a bit with the 160mm fork. I find the DHX air not a very good match for the nomad either it blows threw its travel and sags incorrectly. I am using a float RP23 and find it a much better match, really plush !!! But i am saving for a coil which seems to be the best match for the nomad. 

i think a santa cruz tattoo on my forehead is in order !


----------



## mrmaddog2u (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's the Nomad in black ano'. I'm havin' a blast with it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

This thread must die.


----------



## awr94903 (Jun 13, 2005)

mrmaddog2u said:


> Here's the Nomad in black ano'. I'm havin' a blast with it.


velociraptors on a nomad.....nice


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

I have only ever seen 2 Pre 09-Press-Photo Nomads that don't run a 36. Enlighten me.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

...bump...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

wtf why, this thread is utterly ancient.


----------

